
Katie Hopkins permanently suspended from Twitter - spzb
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53111295
======
mmastrac
She's had a history of questionable and inflammatory communications. She was
sued for libel and lost [1] after accusing someone of damaging a memorial. And
she cost the Daily Mail a pretty sum [2] after accusing a family of being
extremists.

[1] [https://inews.co.uk/opinion/comment/131000-katie-hopkins-
rea...](https://inews.co.uk/opinion/comment/131000-katie-hopkins-realise-
trolling-twitter-expensive-hobby-528109)

[2] [https://www.pressgazette.co.uk/mail-online-pays-out-
substant...](https://www.pressgazette.co.uk/mail-online-pays-out-substantial-
damages-to-mahmood-family-over-katie-hopkins-islamic-extremist-claims/)

------
panpanna
Wait, isn't this the fake crosspoint lady?

Isn't there a meme about her aging faster due to all the hate she carries?

------
spzb
Context for non-UK readers: Hopkins is a former reality TV (UK version of The
Apprentice) star turned right-wing commentator who has previously been
retweeted by Donald Trump

------
anonymousiam
Some might consider banning somebody else's speech a "hateful" act.

~~~
poooogles
We don't have 'free speech' here in the UK. Her comments have instigated hate
crimes [1]. This isn't a hateful act; she's an awful person that doesn't need
amplifying.

1\. [https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-
manches...](https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-
news/muslim-man-attacked-thugs-who-13237258)

~~~
anonymousiam
So who are the gatekeepers of what speech is allowed and what speech is not?
Must we all now conform to some proclaimed philosophy and not be allowed to
even discuss alternatives?

~~~
user982
"Alternatives":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katie_Hopkins#Views_and_contro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katie_Hopkins#Views_and_controversies)

